# شهادة Ipma



## amralaa (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم

من لديه معلومات عن شهادة ipma و قد علمت انها اعلى و افضل من شهادة pmp و تشترط على من يدرسها خبرة تنفيذية لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ليحصل على شهادة فئة B (مدير مشروعات عالمي) و من لا يملك تلك الخبرة يحصل على شهادة فئة C (متخصص ادارة مشروعات)

رجاء افادتنا لمن لديه معلومات موسعة


----------



## ابوسعاد (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اضم صوتي الى صوتك طلبا لهذه المعلومة من ذوي الخبرة من اخواننا وافيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## ahmed hassan (29 يوليو 2007)

*Ipma*

صديقى العزيز شهادة IPMA شهادة عالمية المختص بمنحها فى مصر جمعية المهندسين المصريين وتكلفة المتحان 430 يورو ويوجد فى مصر العديد من المراكز التدريبية التى تؤهلك للحصول عليها منها على سبيل المثال الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة وعلى عكس ما تفهم هناك 4 مستويات فعلا ولكن هى
1- level D لعدد سنبن خبرة من 0 الى 3 سنين وامتحانها تحريرى فقط
2- level C لعدد سنين خبرة من 3 الى 7 سنين وامتحانها تحريرى وشفوى
3- level B لعدد سنين خبرة من 7 الىما فوق سنين وامتحانها تحريرى وشفوى 
4- level A خبرة ادارة اكثر من مشروع معقد (اكثر من 25000 بند)فى نفس الوقت وهناك شخص واحد فى الشرق الوسط حاصل عليها (الدكتور رضا صبرى) 

وهذا رابط IPMA العالمى للمزيد من المعرفة ًwww.ipma.ch


----------



## بهاءالدين (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخى بس مفيش مكان تانى غير الجامعة الامريكية يدينى الشهادة دى


----------



## amralaa (30 يوليو 2007)

انا عاجز عن الشكر يا مهندس احمد حسن


----------



## samyadly (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بهاءالدين (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة اعطائنا اى معلومات عن تلك الشهادة واماكن الدراسه فيها 
نريد معلومات اكثر جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
يرفع للافادة


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (29 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eng sakr (20 فبراير 2011)

مافيش مكان فى المملكه بيديها


----------



## محمود عبد الله (10 مارس 2014)

الأخ eng sakr

الدولة المعتمدة في الشرق الأوسط هي مصر
وفي أفريقيا جنوب أفريقيا
بالإضافة لماليزيل والعديد من دول أوروبا


----------



## eng_mas0ud (11 مارس 2014)

انا لسه واخد الشهاده level D >>> المكان الوحيد المعتمد و المصرح بيه لعمل الإمتحان هو MES 
301 Moved Permanently


----------



## medo2012 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*ايهما افضل pmp & ipm*



eng_mas0ud قال:


> انا لسه واخد الشهاده level D >>> المكان الوحيد المعتمد و المصرح بيه لعمل الإمتحان هو MES
> 301 Moved Permanently
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 97627



ممكن تقلى ايه افضل؟ pmp&ipma
وامتحانها اصعب ةلا اسهل وبيحتاج قبله عدد ساعات دراسه معينه؟

وياريت لو تحكيلنا تجربتتك مع الشهاده دى من اعداد ليها والامتحان؟


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

Primavera


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

